# UFC 71 - BETS



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Is anyone going to watch UFC 71?

My friend is ordering it. Man, I can't wait for The Iceman vs. Rampgage.

That should be an all out brawl. I know it won't go to the last round.

I am putting the win in for Liddell by KO or TKO. He just keeps getting better and better. To bad, like Randy, age is his biggest enemy.

I also think Karo will whup Burkman. Karo is always fun to watch, man, is his Judo good. He does some awesome throws.

Those are basically the only fights I care about.

What do you all think?

:sniper:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

My money is on Jackson in the 1st round. :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

THEEEEEEEEEEE ICE MAN CHUCK LLLLLLLLLLLIDDDDDEEEEELLLLLLLLL

Karo should win, but I think he may be underestimating Josh cause Burk is going to come in strong.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

These are 2 fights that I really cant pick a winner. I can see the iceman/rampage fight going either way. I would not be surprised if it went to the cards or ended it KO. As for the karo/josh fight I think Karo will will but it could go close to. Cant wait to see them!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I picked against Chuck last time and was wrong. I would love to see Chuck win with a KO.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

jackson is one tough SOB. I want liddel to win, but I just don't see it happening...........still should be an excellent fight!!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

Liddel.....last time they fought it was Rampage but gotta remember it was right after Chuck had just fought another person and the rounds were ten minutes long....5 mins is long enough....this is chucks house now...but gotta remember even Tyson eventually fell.....I think it might be a little longer for chuck...and Ill go with Karo on this one too....he lost to sanchez in a decision...no fun when it goes to the judges....Id also like to see sanchez vs hughes but he might have lost his chance after losing the last one


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll put my money on Rampage. He just whooped Chuck to easy last time, stand up and on the ground. The only way I see Rampage loosing is if his nerves get to him. He said his first fight in the Octagon was the most nervous he has ever been. Now for a second fight he is already fighting for the title. You know he'll be nervous. I think Dana White planned it this way, hoping Rampage will lose that way there will have to be a third, tie breaker fight. Dana should have given Rampage a couple more fights IMO to get over his Octagon nerves.

Can't wait to see this one. Nerves or not I think Rampage is gonna take it.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

wow ... Rampage pulled it off
205 lbs: Quinton "Rampage" Jackson def. Chuck Liddell via KO - 1:53 of R1

170 lbs : Karo Parisyan def. Josh Burkman via unanimous decision


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

wow, round one eh......might have to check the net to find some footage of it...........I didn't rent this one


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks like Rampage has Chucks number. Two times now he has put a hurten on Chuck like no one else. I don't think Chuck can beat him.

Its like Chuck and Tito or Tito and Shamrock.

Right about now I bet Chuck is pretty PO'd that Dana White gave him a contract.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dang. I was wrong.

Wow, I was thinking KO. Just not Liddell. LOL.

Gotta give it to Rampage......he brought the pain.

Funny part is, Liddell earlier said it'd be "A first round KO." And Rampage replied with, "If Chuck wants to get KO'd in the first round, that's his business."

LOL. That's classic.

Rampage is a funny dude. I think he'll be good for the UFC.

I think Hendo might take him though. Hendo's no joke.

Maybe ur right about Rampage having Chuck's number.

At least I got the Karo fight right. LOL.

Chuck and Cro Cop will both be back with a vengeance. I guarantee it.

:sniper:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

imo, wasn't that great of fight. I think Liddell just got caught with a punch. They were pretty much going for an exchange and he got caught............heck, they weren't even hardly fighting yet!!!!! But either way, he still lost.

Liddell will punish anyone else he fights until he gets his hands on the belt again........


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I told you so... I even made some money on this fight. Had a buddy who was in Vages and put a $100 down on rampage to get it done in the first. Doubled my money. Man I love these UFC fights 10 times better then boxing. :thumb:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Whats boxing? It can't hold a match to UFC.


----------

